# Happy Birthday Just Whisper!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope this an Awesome Birthday Melissa!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a great birthday JW.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, I hope that you have a wonderful day.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, what a nice start to my day. Thanks guys. We had my birthday party yesterday at the beach. A friend took me out on their boat and we saw about 30 dolphin all swimming around us, following us, and playing with us. They spent about 20 -30 minutes with us. It could not have been a more magical day, and one I will never forget. Today will be rather humdrum, but should be nice and rather quiet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dolphins, way too cool!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday JW. Sounds like you had a memorable day. Dolphins, that's just too cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day JW! I'm so glad your a member of the forum! Have a great day!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday,JW
Flipper the dolphin waves a fin,he's visiting his friends at the Mirage.
Furr was with them till things got outa hand at the Poolside Bar.
Two or three sardine martinis and all heck breaks loose......


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

happy birthday,my friend, glad you had a great time


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday JW!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy BDay ... hope it is wonderful!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear JustWhisper!
Happy Birthday to you.

I've always thought going to the beach for your birthday would be the coolest way to spend it. Saddly, since my birthday is in Feb. it's never happened. Great day for you, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, JW!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

A very happy birthday to you, JW!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Doh, late as usual! Sorry I missed yer birthday! Happy Belated Birthday JW!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a great big happy Birthday JW!!


----------

